# [ODMP] New York City Police Department, New York ~ January 27, 2006



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

A Police Officer with the New York City Police Department was killed in the line of duty on January 27, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18131*


----------

